# Questions about the P30



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a P2000, which is the most comfortable gun I have (holding and shooting), but I'm curious about the P30's grip interchangey bits.

Namely, how are the side panels attached, and are they secure or is there any wiggle, any pinching in the gaps? Does it feel like you're holding a handle with 4 disconnected surfaces?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

VA Marine should answer this because he has or had one and I don't follow the 9s and 40s. While I don't know how they are attached I'd find it hard to believe the fit wouldn't be very good considering HK's quality.


----------



## McE (Mar 28, 2014)

I find the backstrap on my P2000 to not be the utmost quality in fit, the top edge/lip of the backstrap (using the medium one) juts out a bit from the frame where I can feel the protrusion in the web of my hand if I pay attention. Doesn't seem to bother me when shooting, but I've never put too many rounds through it at once. I only put 2-3 mags through each of my 10 guns per range trip.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's pretty tight. You have to remove the back strap to change the side panels. Both of mine lock up tight. Will post some pics later but there are some on the HK website that get the point across. My P2000SK and HK45 all have pretty good fit of the back straps but if I didn't all ready know the P30 consisted of three different pieces I'd be shocked to discover it. I actually kind of forgot about it until this thread pipped up. That's how solid it is. I configured the gun to my liking a couple years ago and that was it.


----------



## Lucas3 (Apr 3, 2014)

There are no wiggles or gaps to be found on my HK P30L grips. Without question, it's the most comfortable gun I've ever held. Nothing compares to it.


----------

